
MIT’s depression-detecting AI might be its scariest creation yet - longdefeat
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2018/09/05/mits-depression-detecting-ai-might-be-its-scariest-creation-yet/
======
thomasjames
A demo would have to come with a billion disclaimers, but could be incredible.
I kinda need a demo for catharsis reasons...

